# Black Sabbath



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Black Sabbath
Black Sabbath

Release Date February 13, 1970
Duration39:22
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Album Rock
British Metal
Hard Rock
Heavy Metal


----------

